# Bees



## AlexDring (May 3, 2010)

I got some bees (wasp) that have taken refuge inside a fenderwell of an old farm truck. I can see the nest to blast them out with a can. Does anyone else know how I can get them out. I would like to sell this truck and cant show it to well as i am running not to get stung.

Years ago my exwife's mother made a simply wasp trap. I cant remember exactly how it went together. I remember it was made up of two 2 liter bottles, cut. A fish head hung in the middle and one portion was filled with water. The concept was the wasp could fly into the trap easily but trying to fly out with a chunk of meat they were too heavy and dropped in the water. Does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------

